# hello from denmark



## danishbuddha (Mar 5, 2009)

just saying hello from denmark

pretty new into insects and matids, but had reptiles for some years now


----------



## cloud jaguar (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - mantids are cool! p.s. have you seen the prehistoric bow at Holmegaard? I am just wondering as i am a bowmaker and made a replica of it.  

~arkanis


----------



## revmdn (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello.


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to our humble forum! from OHIO! B)


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Danishbuddha... glad to have you here.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 5, 2009)

hello from canada


----------

